# Opening a business in Gouna



## Lil Sue

Hi everyone, 

I am egyptian and currently live in cairo, and my husband and i are considering opening a business in Gouna and moving there. I am in the process of surveying and researching what businesses are needed there. 

Can someone pls tell me what services do you have difficulties finding in Gouna and have to go to hurghada for it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mamasue

Our go-to-girl on the forum in ElGouna, Gounie, has lived in El Gouna for a number of years....
I'm sure she'll be along to answer your question soon.


----------



## Gounie

The best thing is to talk with Orascom here in El Gouna. They control the balance of business and may have ideas of what is missing. It also depends on your expertise and background? There are hundreds of bars, restaurants, and cafes. Many open and close again quickly. You have to get everything right to succeed. Even in a prime location if your prices or service isn't right customers will go elsewhere.

I think most businesses need to rent an office or shop here. You cannot open a business in competition running it from home.

The businesses that aren't here are usually because there isn't enough demand for them to pay rent and staff. It is hard to find decent cosmetics. So I use an Avon lady. Clothes are either one extreme or the other i.e. cheap fake brand T Shirts or crazy expensive. Supermarkets like Best Way stock pretty much everything and they are desperate to expand but cannot get permission.

During the Eid's the town is crazy busy. The rest of the time it has been pretty quiet since 2011. Businesses are struggling. 

You must have some idea of what kind of business you can run?


----------



## Lil Sue

Thanks mamasue and gounie!!!! Actually i work in the construction business ( marble designs) and my husband in graphics and advertising. We were hoping of opening up something different , you know not to keep all eggs in one basket. 

But ill definitely take your advice and do more research and i know a couple of contacts in orascom as well. I guess i had the impression that gouna was booming with businesses and residents and families and kids. I was thinking if opening a kids center activities with play areas and art and other indoor activities. Last year when i was in gouna we couldnt find much for the kids to do at night except a place in the marina. 

Thanks again gounie you're a real angel helping everyone out here:+1:


----------



## Gounie

Lil Sue said:


> I was thinking if opening a kids center activities with play areas and art and other indoor activities. Last year when i was in gouna we couldnt find much for the kids to do at night except a place in the marina.
> 
> :


There is Art Cafe in the marina and Cheeky Monkeys Indoor Playground and mini golf. All the hotels have kids clubs and the most popular nursery now is Busy Bees in Bustan near El Gouna Airport. The most popular nursery used to be Les Petites in Downtown. After an accident the owner sold and a new couple took over with great ideas and major changes. Unfortunately it didn't work and customers went to Bustan and it closed. Another opened up in a large building next to the Go Cart Track offering bouncy castles, slides, painting, etc. etc. Again I don't know why but it didn't last long. Probably the combination of kids and go-carts within a few yards of each other. 

Research is the key


----------

